# Ricoh GX e7700N Print Quality problems- ink patching, banding, spraying- please help



## selinafenech (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, this is my first post, so Hi!
I came here looking for help with my Ricoh GX e7700N dye sub printer because I've run into dead ends everywhere else I've turned. The printer is out of warrantee and my supplier isn't helping, local print servicers don't work on Ricoh... I'm at a loss.

I'm hoping someone here might have experienced the same thing as I am now (not that I'd wish it on anyone!) and worked out how to fix it, or could give me some advice. 

So right up front, here's a photo of what the printer is doing-

http://selinafenech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/printerrors.jpg

What the photo will show you is that Cyan ink is being printed in random large blocks and streaks across my prints, and at the same time is either banding or not printing at all where it should be. The error is sporadic- I can get a few good prints out and then print quality declines rapidly. Give the printer a rest and same process happens again. The printer has also turned itself off a few times this week (I never turn it off myself).

I'm using Sublijet R ink cartridges, and print three times a week, 10-40 A3 pages per time, on Texprint sublimation paper. I've made no changes to the inks or paper or software. I'm worried the hardware/firmware in the printer itself is just going haywire, what with how it's printing big geometric blocks of ink where it shouldn't. The printer is 2 years old- and was a replacement for a GX7000 that went haywire and died on me.

Does anyone have any advice? I'd really love not to have to buy a new printer right now.


----------



## DesignConnect (Feb 2, 2012)

selinafenech said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, this is my first post, so Hi!
> I came here looking for help with my Ricoh GX e7700N dye sub printer because I've run into dead ends everywhere else I've turned. The printer is out of warrantee and my supplier isn't helping, local print servicers don't work on Ricoh... I'm at a loss.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here might have experienced the same thing as I am now (not that I'd wish it on anyone!) and worked out how to fix it, or could give me some advice.
> ...


Hi,
Did you every figure out the problem with your printer? I am having the same problem with black.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

This sounds like a 'driver' issue. Uninstall and reinstall the print driver (or an updated driver) and see if that helps.


----------



## fletch (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the same printer & have very little banding trouble. I run the head cleaning every other time I turn it on. However, I would highly recommend contacting Conde.com. Although you probably didn't purchase it from them, I have no doubt they will be happy to help you with your situation. Good luck.


----------



## ARHYTHMATIK (Dec 11, 2013)

Try doing this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tkTVSoMnxw It should help. I have had similar issues with the Gxe7700n with banding at the bottom of every print, and Conde is clueless. Sent actual prints to David Gross, talked with him on the phone for hours, they couldnt' solve anything.


----------



## fletch (Jan 8, 2013)

What brand of inks are you using?


----------

